# My First Band Portrait Gig



## W.Y.Photo (Nov 1, 2015)

Let me know how I did. I want to hear the good the bad and the ugly. It all helps!!

The Band is called Catalina Shortwave. A hard rock band with a southern rock twang from Connecticut. Very cool guys, with very cool music. We had about Half an Hour to shoot and I did Single Portraits and group shots for them.


----------



## MidnightUK (Nov 7, 2015)

Bad:  Think you slightly missed focus on the image that is just above the one with the bearded fellow.

Good:  Everything else.  I like the processing.  I like the poses.  I think you got some excellent expressions esp given you did all this in quite limited time.  I hope you feel proud of how well you have done.  Congratulations.


----------



## dennybeall (Nov 8, 2015)

I like the set. The band seemed to have personality.
I would clean up the dirt on the t-shirt of the younger guy's individual shot.


----------



## beagle100 (Nov 9, 2015)

yes, looks like you missed focus on some
maybe next time use color film?


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks for the comments guys. Apologies for the amount of time it's taken me to get back to you. I get really busy at times and can't make it onto the forum.

       Yeah the missed focus was %100 my fault. I neglected to check focus for each of the guys as we shot. I knew they wanted to get out of there soon (Most of them weren't too fond of having their photo taken) and in trying to make it a more pleasant experience for them missed my chances to check the images. I mistake I've now most deffinatly learned from.

       Thanks again


----------

